# Restored Air Raid Siren



## CalgaryPT (Sep 30, 2019)

Can't find the original vid where the guy ring rolls a new right side cage for this. But at least I found the one where it works.

I want one of these. My neighbours likely disagree....


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 30, 2019)

That is really really cool!

I think you need one, too!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you the guy who's' wife banned him from building pulse jet engines?

Man, I can remember those sirens being tested when I was in elementary school and having to hide under our desks.
Like that was going save you LOL.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 30, 2019)

I never signed anything. Jeeze....


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 30, 2019)

A siren was used to signal 12 noon daily back in the early 60's as I recollect.  You could resurrect a tradition.
Gad I'm dating myself.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah I remember the one by the Glendale Community Hall when I was a kid. That sound meant business.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 1, 2019)

That would be great to wake up my kids every morning!  Or to drown out their complaining or their painful music!  Pretty cool.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 1, 2019)

if you *really* want one paul.j.lawrence@hotmail.com had a couple left last I heard.
also check out this if you really want to 'roll your own'...


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 1, 2019)

The town of milo ab sets theirs off at 12 noon every day. We fish on lake mcgregor and that’s how we know when to break out the sandwiches




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Oct 3, 2019)

Until about 12 years ago, Magrath AB still had their air raid siren operating, noon and 9pm (curfew) sure got your attention and you had no excuse even several miles from home to get yer _____ in gear


----------



## Tom O (Oct 3, 2019)

In Victoria we had the 9:30 whistle and they would turn on the electric candle on the water tank.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 3, 2019)

Tom O said:


> In Victoria we had the 9:30 whistle and they would turn on the electric candle on the water tank.


Electric candle?


----------

